# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Üçüncü havalimanına yargı dur dedi!

## anau

Üçüncü havalimanına yargı dur dedi!

Birgün gazetesinde yer alan habere göre; İstanbulluların, 3. havalimanıyla ilgili verilen ÇED Olumlu kararını onaylayan Çevre ve Şehircilik Bakanlığı'na dava açtmıştı. 3. havaalanı projesinin tarımsal alanları yok edeceği, doğal hayatı olumsuz etkileyeceği, iklim değişikliğini hızlandıracağı, gürültü ve elektromanyetik kirlilik yaratacağı, orman alanlarını yok edeceği ve içme suyu havzalarına zarar vereceği, ÇED Raporu'nun görüşlere açılması gereken 10 günlük süre dolmadan havalimanı projesinin ihaleye çıktığı gerekçeleriyle, ÇED Olumlu kararının yürütmesinin durdurulması ve iptali istendi. Dava dosyasını görüşen İstanbul 4. İdare Mahkemesi 21 Ocak'ta aldığı kararla, ÇED Olumlu kararının yürütmesini durdurdu.
Mahkeme, 3. havaalanı projesinin ihaleye çıkmasına yol açan ÇED Olumlu Kararının yürütmesini, alanda yapılacak keşif ve bilirkişi raporunun mahkemede incelenmesine dek durdurdu. Keşif ve bilirkişi raporu isteyen mahkeme, bu belgeleri inceledikten sonra ihalenin yürütmesinin durdurulması kararını yeniden değerlendirecek. Bilirkişi heyetinin tespitinin ve heyetin görevlendirilmesi ile keşfin gerçekleşmesi 2-3 ay, raporun tamamlanıp mahkemeye sunulmasının 4 ila 5 ay, mahkemeye yapılacak itirazlar ve mahkemenin yürütmeyi durdurma talebi ile ilgili değerlendirmesinin ve gerekçeli kararın yazılmasının ise yaklaşık 3 ay süreceği düşünüldüğünde, kararla birlikte projeye ilişkin faaliyetlerin en az 10 ay ila 1 yıl arasında tamamen durması bekleniyor.

----------


## anau

http://www.tupras.com.tr/file.debug.php?lFileID=2221
Uçak Benzini Kerosin kanserojen olduğundan bu bölgede Havalimamı iöçme suları ve havada yoğun kerosin demektir ve riskli bir iştir.

----------

